# [risolto] installazione xorg

## Hunter

ciao a tutti questo è il mio primo intervento su questo forum  :Razz: 

ho un vecchio portatile, un armada e500 sul quale volevo installare una gentoo

ho installato tutto alla perfezione fino al momento in cui devo installare lo xorg

lspci -vv

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Armada M700/E500

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

   Region 0: Memory at 50000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

   Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 1.0

      Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW- AGP3- Rate=x2

      Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ AGP+ GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=x2

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: 40000000-410fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 20000000-200fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz+ FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B+

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

00:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1225 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Armada E500

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 168, Cache Line Size: 128 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at 41100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 10000000-13fff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 14000000-17fff000

   I/O window 0: 00001000-000010ff

   I/O window 1: 00001400-000014ff

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset+ 16bInt+ PostWrite+

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1225 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Armada E500

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 168, Cache Line Size: 128 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at 41180000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=09, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 18000000-1bfff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 1c000000-1ffff000

   I/O window 0: 00001800-000018ff

   I/O window 1: 00001c00-00001cff

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset+ 16bInt+ PostWrite+

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

   Region 0: [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

   Region 1: [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

   Region 2: [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

   Region 3: [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 3420 [size=16]

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

   Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 11

   Region 4: I/O ports at 3400 [size=32]

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin ? routed to IRQ 9

00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Armada M700/E500

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (500ns min, 6000ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation EtherExpress PRO/100+ MiniPCI

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 66 (2000ns min, 14000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at 41280000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 3440 [size=64]

   Region 2: Memory at 41200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20100000 [disabled] [size=1M]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

00:09.1 Serial controller: Agere Systems LT WinModem (prog-if 00 [8250])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/100+ MiniPCI on Armada E500

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: I/O ports at 3430 [size=8]

   Region 1: Memory at 41300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation Armada E500

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping+ SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 66 (2000ns min), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at 40000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Region 2: Memory at 41000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] AGP version 1.0

      Status: RQ=256 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW- AGP3- Rate=x1,x2

      Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

   Capabilities: [5c] Power Management version 1

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

ho installato i driver propietari ati seguendo le guide che ho trovato sul sito di gentoo

visto che non rileva automaticamente niente ho messo i dati che ho trovato su internet nello xorg.conf

per esempio per il monitor ho preso i dati che ho trovato qui: http://www.kirya.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/xorgconf_armada-e500.txt

che è un portatile uguale al mio a quanto dice :asd:

quando faccio partire x mi da questo errore

xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Tue Feb 5 22:54:10 GMT 2008 i686

Build Date: 06 February 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 10 18:20:58 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor Generico"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e65c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7190 card 0e11,b110 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7191 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 104c,ac1c card 1000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 104c,ac1c card 1800,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,7110 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 8086,7111 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 8086,7112 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 8086,7113 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 125d,1978 card 0e11,b112 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 8086,1229 card 8086,2204 rev 09 class 02,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 11c1,0445 card 8086,2204 rev 00 class 07,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c4d card 0e11,b160 rev 64 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x008c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x410fffff (0x1100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x14000000 - 0x17ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x13ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:4:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x1c000000 - 0x1fffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x18000000 - 0x1bffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x rev 100, Mem @ 0x40000000/24, 0x41000000/12, I/O @ 0x2000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0x50000000 from 0x53ffffff to 0x4fffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.40.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.402                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 31 2007 22:20:14

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

io penso di aver fatto tutto come spiegato nelle guide...

però da questo errore nn so come uscirne XD

ah ecco lo xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#    Load        "type1"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "GLcore"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor Generico"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 50.0

   VertRefresh  43.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x"

   Monitor    "Monitor Generico"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

grazie in anticipo  :Razz: Last edited by Hunter on Wed Feb 20, 2008 9:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

prova con  

```
Screen      0  "Screen 1" 0 0
```

----------

## Hunter

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> prova con  
> 
> ```
> Screen      0  "Screen 1" 0 0
> ```
> ...

 

nada non cambia nulla

----------

## crisandbea

 *Hunter wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   prova con  
> 
> ```
> Screen      0  "Screen 1" 0 0
> ```
> ...

 

prova con i driver open di ati.

nb: in 

```
/etc/make.conf  hai  VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx"
```

  e di conseguenza emerso xorg con quelle use??

----------

## Hunter

uhm visto che l'installazione l'ho fatta un paio di sett fa nn mi ricordo bene visto che poi al make .conf ci ho rimesso mano anche dopo per controllare

c'è verso di controllare ?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Hunter wrote:*   

> uhm visto che l'installazione l'ho fatta un paio di sett fa nn mi ricordo bene visto che poi al make .conf ci ho rimesso mano anche dopo per controllare
> 
> c'è verso di controllare ?

 

controlla nel make.conf  se c'è quella opzione poi verifica con  

```
eix -I xorg-server
```

 oppure con emerge, e vedi quali flag gli hai attivato

----------

## Hunter

eccolo mi sa che hai trovato l'inghippo XD

cosa devo fare adesso per recuperare?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Hunter wrote:*   

> eccolo mi sa che hai trovato l'inghippo XD
> 
> cosa devo fare adesso per recuperare?

 

mettere la riga che ti ho detto prima in /etc/make.conf    dopo di che dare   

```
emerge -avDuN xorg-server
```

ciao

----------

## Hunter

mi ha installato diversa roba.. però poi da sempre lo stesso errore ç_ç

----------

## k01

beh, ma hai modificato xorg.conf in modo da utilizzare i nuovi driver?

----------

## Hunter

lo xorg.cfg era già settato con   

 Driver      "fglrx"

----------

## .:deadhead:.

All'interno della lista della doc gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml c'è un documento specifico per configurare le schede ati: buona lettura!

----------

## Hunter

ho già seguito alla lettera la guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers ...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Hunter wrote:*   

> ho già seguito alla lettera la guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers ...

 

parti da qui

----------

## djinnZ

 *Hunter wrote:*   

> ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

 fglrx nelle ultime versioni è per le ati radeon non per le rage. Devi usare la versione legacy che non ricordo qual è. Meglio i driver open source.

 *Hunter wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti questo è il mio primo intervento su questo forum 

 benvenuto.

----------

## Hunter

grazie mille per l'imbeccata ^^

ho provato a mettere i driver open però continua a darmi un errore simile

ho usato la guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

glxinfo mi dice

Error: unable to open display

ho provato a ripulire lo xorg ricreandolo e adesso è 

```

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

    Load   "drm"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

    VertRefresh 43-75

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset   "generic"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Ati"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    8192

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Ati"

    Monitor     "Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen   "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

lo xorg.0.log è

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Tue Feb 5 22:54:10 GMT 2008 i686

Build Date: 19 February 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 19 22:37:14 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Ati"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e65c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7190 card 0e11,b110 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7191 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 104c,ac1c card 1000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 104c,ac1c card 1800,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,7110 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 8086,7111 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 8086,7112 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 8086,7113 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 125d,1978 card 0e11,b112 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 8086,1229 card 8086,2204 rev 09 class 02,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 11c1,0445 card 8086,2204 rev 00 class 07,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c4d card 0e11,b160 rev 64 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x008c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x410fffff (0x1100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x14000000 - 0x17ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x13ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:4:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x1c000000 - 0x1fffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x18000000 - 0x1bffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x rev 100, Mem @ 0x40000000/24, 0x41000000/12, I/O @ 0x2000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0x50000000 from 0x53ffffff to 0x4fffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 4.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 6.6.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

uhm dove sbaglio?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ora io non so se il contenuto è uguale o meno, ma quello che tu linki è il wiki NON UFFICIALE di gentoo. Nulla dice che non vada, ma non è detto che sia aggiornato o che non contenga errori. Di contro le guide che trovi sotto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml?desc=1 è certo che vada, è aggiornato e lo trovi anche nella tua lingua madre. Dai un occhio anche lì, magari leggendo anche tutta la doc *ufficiale* riesci a trovare il bandolo della matassa.

Il punto sembra sempre essere che non azzecchi il driver giusto per cui non viene creato il device... Prova a dare un occhio al kernel .

----------

## nikko96

 *Hunter wrote:*   

> ho già seguito alla lettera la guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers ...

 

Hai abilitato il modulo intel-agp nel kernel?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> Hai abilitato il modulo intel-agp nel kernel?

 

```
ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)
```

  :Question:   :Confused: 

----------

## Scen

L'lspci di Hunter sentenzia

```

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge

```

per cui la domanda di nikko96 è legittima!

----------

## djinnZ

Ti ripeto che hai la rage non la rage 128. Non è supportata dalla tua versione degli ati-driver. Quindi o usi "ati" come driver o trovi una vecchia versione di fglrx che la supporti.

----------

## Hunter

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ti ripeto che hai la rage non la rage 128. Non è supportata dalla tua versione degli ati-driver. Quindi o usi "ati" come driver o trovi una vecchia versione di fglrx che la supporti.

 

allora io ho seguito la guida per quelli open source lì dice di mettere radeon sotto driver

nello xorg.0.log sembra che carichi anche il r128 ma nn capisco da dove lo tira fuori visto che nn gli ho mai detto di usarlo

per l'agp ho messo tutto correttamente sia messo come modulo che caricato

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> You need also to specify what driver should be used for you video card (example) - use either "ati" or "radeon"

   :Confused:  esattamente cosa non ti è chiaro? Il driver ati comprende le ati riva, mach64 e rage ; il driver radeon le rage128 e le radeon, il vecchio driver fglrx comprendeva le rage, le rage 128 e le radeon fino alla x200 mentre il nuovo solo la rage 128 e le radeon da x200 a salire. Se non ricordo male.

Quindi VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon fglrx vesa" in make.conf, emerge -DNu world e modifica quel "radeon" in "ati" in xorg.conf.

----------

## Hunter

sto provando adesso sta aggiornando...

cmq sta cosa che gli ati includono alcuni modelli, radeon altri e fglrx altri ancora nn è scritto da nessuna parte sulla guida italiana

se nn me lo avessi detto te non me ne sarei mai accorto visto che sulla guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

parte installando i radeon senza mai specificare la differenza con ati

anche su http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

e http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml non viene detto niente

----------

## djinnZ

Solito problema di documentazione, in quella ufficiale è scritto chiaramente rage 128 quindi se la rage "e basta" non è compresa è lecito supporre che sia supportata solo dai vecchi driver. Quanto al wiki non è che sia tanto aggiornato. "fglrx" supportava anche le rage sino alla 8.qualcosa (8.30 ?) che hanno cambiato.

Benvenuto nel girone dei dannATI. Da (in)felice possessore di portatile con la stramaledetta x200M.

----------

## Hunter

ha finito ... funzionaaaaaa grazie mille per l'aiuto a tutti quelli che sn intervenuti nel topic   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Invece di ringraziare posta come hai risolto così il prossimo dannato può trovare immediata (as)soluzione ai suoi problemi.  :Wink: 

e cambia il titolo del post in "xorg su armada 500, ati rage mobility" o qualcosa del genere, così lo si trova più facilmente.

edit: guarda che non vieni crocefisso in sala mensa per eccessivo consumo di banda se posti la riga in make.conf, il file xorg.conf (opportunamente depurato) e cosa hai attivato nel kernel.

Visto che i driver open sono molto stabili puoi anche provare a mettere i moduli per frame-buffer agp e dri builtin.

----------

## Hunter

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   You need also to specify what driver should be used for you video card (example) - use either "ati" or "radeon"   esattamente cosa non ti è chiaro? Il driver ati comprende le ati riva, mach64 e rage ; il driver radeon le rage128 e le radeon, il vecchio driver fglrx comprendeva le rage, le rage 128 e le radeon fino alla x200 mentre il nuovo solo la rage 128 e le radeon da x200 a salire. Se non ricordo male.
> 
> Quindi VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon fglrx vesa" in make.conf, emerge -DNu world e modifica quel "radeon" in "ati" in xorg.conf.

 

ho fatto proprio come hai detto te qui messo l'ati asd

----------

